# Воспитатель в детском саду > Обмен опытом работы воспитателей > Возможности компьютера >  обо всем (все об инете)

## buba_nata

Давайте помещать в этой теме, что найдем про другие возможности компа, кроме презентаций и шопа. Все, что нас интересует и подсказывать друг другу как использовать и показывать новинки.
Я дала ссылку http://dobrovoi.ru/onlajn-generatory...ov-i-logotipov
Там размещены ссылки Онлайн генераторов баннеров и логотипов.
Я назвала, то что сделала не правильно (сокращенно), правильно будет назвать, надпись у меня в подписи - логотип.
Инна, написала, что там написанно на английском, в котором я тоже не очень. и вот вам еще одна ссылка на онлайн переводчик http://translate.google.ru/#en|ru|OS. Я им пользуюсь постоянно. Можно перевести текст с любого из предложенных языков на тоже любой из предложенных.
Думаю не только мне будет интересно эта тема.

----------


## buba_nata

Инна, написала: девочки, что-то я нашла... сама до конца не поняла, но мне показалось, что сайт нужный. http://www.int-edu.ru/logo/logo.html Наташа, Лена, Ирина, Алена и все, кому интересно, посмотрите. там программы с обучением. http://www.int-edu.ru/page.php?id=913 год создания я не нашла. как думаете, это можно в нашей работе использовать? я только один урок посмотрела. ПОНРАВИЛОСЬ! 
Я глянула, заинтересовала!
Хочу понять!
 Может кто знаком или делал, подскажите?!

----------


## buba_nata

а по этим ссылкам http://www.loonapix.com/ru/effector http://ru.photofunia.com/
 можно сделать вот такое фото  и много разных шаблонов, загружаешь свое фото и получаешь готовое

----------


## pedagogovna

http://grani.com.ru/chablon_13.htm      рисунки,фоны профессиональные

----------


## pedagogovna

Разные интересности. 

1)СОЗДАЙ СВОЕ ПРИКОЛЬНОЕ ФОТО:
http://www.pikipimp.com/
2)НАРИСУЙ СВОЙ ЦВЕТОК
http:// :flower: s.facereplays.com/
3)СОЗДАЙ ПРО СЕБЯ КЛИП:
http://a.muglets.com/ 
4)КРАСИВЫЕ ФОТО ПОД МУЗЫКУ:
http://www.lost.art.br/yip2005_sound.htm
5)ВИРТУАЛЬНЫЙ ДОМ:
http://fkids2.nm.ru/prikols/house.swf
6)НАЙДИТЕ ВАШЕ МЕСТОПОЛОЖЕНИЕ:
http://widget.tilazone.com/sources/worldmap.php
7)АНАЛИЗ ВАШЕЙ ФАМИЛИИ ИЛИ ИМЕНИ:
http://www.analizfamilii.ru/pham.shtml
8)САЙТ ПРО ПРИВИДЕНИЙ:
http://ghoststudy.com/
9)РОМАНТИЧЕСКИЕ ЛЕНТОЧКИ:
http://line.romanticcollection.ru/fairy/index2.php
10)ВЫБЕРИ СВОЙ ЦВЕТ:
http://www.colorpicker.com/
11)КРАСИВЫЕ КАРТИНКИ НА КАЖДЫЙ ДЕНЬ:
http://www.blinkyou.com/glitters/mcat29scat444pp4.php

----------


## pedagogovna

10.http://www.liveinternet.ru/postcards.php?userid=6213 - открытки на ЛиРу
11.http://club.foto.ru/ - Клуб фото
12.http://www.peoples.ru/name/ - значение имен
13.http://www.token.ru/token.shtml - народные приметы и суеверия
14.http://www.aphorism.ru/dal/ - пословицы и поговорки
15.http://community.livejournal.com/psd_tools/ -для фотошопа на ЖЖ
16.http://www.peoples.ru/facts/ -занимательные факты ЖЗЛ
17.http://www.peoples.ru/ - Люди (биографии, интервью, истории)
18.http://www.aphorism.ru/ - афоризмы, мысли, фразы
19.http://www.aphorism.ru/tost/ - тосты
20.http://etiquette.ru/ - этикет
21.http://www.peoples.ru/anekdot/ - анекдоты
22.http://www.aphorism.ru/holiday/ - поздравления
23.http://anekdot.ru/?from=google_7 - Анекдоты из России
24.http://www.demoscope.ru/weekly/app/...ck/popclock.php - счетчик населения 
25.http://web.softodrom.ru/ - энциклопедия сайтов, пополняемая самими пользователями 
26.http://foto.radikal.ru/ - фото-радикал
27.http://www.photohost.ru/ - (ФотоХост (много разных фотографий)
28,http://www.gate2home.com/?language=ru&sec=2 - виртуальная клавиатура (очень много языков)
29.http://www.mamochka.org/index.php - мамочка.org
30.http://www.glitterfy.com/ - "блестящие" картинки
31.http://www.glitterfy.com/upload.php - можно самим любую картинку блестящей сделать 
Занимательные головоломки: Пазлы, пирамида - переложи диски, выровняй площадку, крутим кубик, и вообще на сайте куча всяких разных игр.
ВСТАВЛЯЕМ ЛЮБОЕ ИЗОБРАЖЕНИЕ
И ПОЛУЧАЕМ КУБИК-РУБИК С НИМ !

----------


## СМИТТИ

> а по этим ссылкам хттп://www.лоонапих.цом/ру/еффецтор хттп://ру.пхотофуниа.цом/
> можно сделать вот такое фото  и много разных шаблонов, загружаешь свое фото и получаешь готовое


Наташенька, спасибо огромное!!!
Даже у меня получилось. Так здорово и прикольно!

----------


## кимким

> а по этим ссылкам http://www.loonapix.com/ru/effector http://ru.photofunia.com/
>  можно сделать вот такое фото  и много разных шаблонов, загружаешь свое фото и получаешь готовое


Наташа, попробовала только сегодня. Получила массу удовольствия. Спасибо!!! Здорово!  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 

Вот тоже хочу ссылочку предложить 

http://www.allfiski.com/obuchenie/tu...ter-klass.html

----------


## liliana

Создание плэйкастов.Музыка + Изображение + Текст

 Эти три компонента, объединившись, превращаются в плэйкаст.

http://www.playcast.ru/?module=playcast_search

----------


## кимким

> Создание плэйкастов.Музыка + Изображение + Текст
> 
>  Эти три компонента, объединившись, превращаются в плэйкаст.


Плэйкаст, я знаю что это такое. Есть очень сильные вещи.

----------


## витютнева юлия

девочки, всем  привет!какие  же  вы  молодцы, нужный  раздел  открыли, а  сколько  всего  нужного  и  полезного  уже  выставили,давно  не  была,  отдыхала  на  море,  а  тут  такие  перемены!

----------


## po4emy4ka

девочки, очень люблю сайты, где не напрягаясь можно сделать фото. одно время зависала там на долго. вот что нашла у себя.
http://ru.photofunia.com/?error=bad_request  - мне очень нравится. все просто! доступно! справится любой новичок!
http://www.fanstudio.ru/index.php
http://www.glitterfy.com/upload.php

----------


## vishulaev

> девочки, очень люблю сайты, где не напрягаясь можно сделать фото. одно время зависала там на долго. вот что нашла у себя.


Инночка, спасибо! Мы с подругой сегодня пол дня развлекались!!! 
Вот что у нас получилось:
[IMG]http://*********ru/1459529m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1467721m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1471817m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## po4emy4ka

> Мы с подругой сегодня пол дня развлекались!!!


вот  и я долго не могла оторваться. даже в презентацию своей работы вставила такое фото... пусть побудет пока. потом заменю. а прикольно? ничего не делаешь - а эффект потрясающий!

----------


## кимким

> Инночка, спасибо! Мы с подругой сегодня пол дня развлекались!!!



Светлана, у Наташи (buba_nata) на этой же странице, сообщение 3, есть еще одна ссылка на подобный прикол.

----------


## СМИТТИ

Девчата, и я сегодня развлекалась очень много времени, получила массу удовольствий. вот результат:

[IMG]http://*********ru/1466542m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1472686m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1473710m.jpg[/IMG]

А вот и ссылка для киндерят:
http://www.kinderyata.ru/ramka-51-Maljutki-disneja

----------


## po4emy4ka

> Девчата, и я сегодня развлекалась очень много времени,


Светочка, залезла по твоей ссылке. замечательно! очень люблю такие сайтики. делать ничего не надо, а результат на лицо! спасибочки!

----------


## ksenia 77

http://fotoklassniki.ru/ 
http://ru.picjoke.com/

а я здесь развлекаюсь.
но вообще, моя страсть - вязание крючком

----------


## Neffy

:smile:*Приветствую!*

Предлагаю Вам следующие сайты:
http://www.photoshop-master.ru/adds.php?rub=12
http://photoshop.mnoga.net/ramki/

Это отличные сайты, где собрано все, что Вам необходимо!)
Также, подкину идею, но чуть позже...:))

----------


## НАТАЛЬЯ БАРСУКОВА

Вот ссылка, по которой можно скачать любые понравившиеся вам шрифты: http://www.lenagold.ru/tool/font.html

----------


## OOLLGGAA

обнаружила интересный сайт про детский сад

в любом поисковике набрать Детсад ру

там много интересного материала для методистов и воспитателей

----------


## pedagogovna

http://www.disney.ru/princess/#/home/ http://www.disney.ru/    расчудесный сайт-сама сидишь, от умиления охаешь-про детей молчу даже. 1-ая ссылка-для девочек

----------


## Lara

Весь вечер и практически всю ночь зависала на этих 2-х страницах, выходя по вашим ссылкам и удивляясь чудесам компьютерной техники. Спасибо всем! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

Мой вклад, если повторюсь - не ругайте
PNG рамочки для фотомонтажа (можно скачать не регистрируясь) на форуме Фотошопия http://photoshopia.ru/forum/clipart/index.php?v=4&c=343

funnywow - Создать забавные эффекты фото, смешные фотографии онлайн
http://ru.funnywow.com/

Фото онлайн http://www.vramke.com/

Лунапикс. Сделай аватар (в сердечке, в цветочке и т.д.) 
http://www.loonapix.com/ru/trimmer

Генератор надписей http://www.glitter-graphics.com/mysp..._generator.php

----------


## selischewa

www.effectfree.ru  Фото эффекты онлайн, вставить фото в календарь, вставить фото в рамку. 

photofunia. Сайт моментального бесплатного фотомонтажа. 

picjoke  Сайт моментального бесплатного фотомонтажа. 

photo505  Сайт моментального бесплатного фотомонтажа. 

deefunia  Сайт моментального бесплатного фотомонтажа. 

funny.pho.to  Сайт моментального бесплатного фотомонтажа. 

caption.it  Сайт моментального бесплатного фотомонтажа. 

faceinhole  Сайт моментального бесплатного фотомонтажа. 

funphotobox  Сайт моментального бесплатного фотомонтажа.

----------


## Юлсми

www.effectfree.ru Фото эффекты онлайн, вставить фото в календарь, вставить фото в рамку.
Это удовольствие плотное... требует sms.




> www.effectfree.ru Фото эффекты онлайн, вставить фото в календарь, вставить фото в рамку.
> Это удовольствие плотное... требует sms.


Извините, читайте "ПЛАТНОЕ" (а то сумбур получается)

----------


## кимким

Такой ссылки еще по-моему не было. Можно сделать довольно стильные коллажи
http://www.photovisi.com/collage/cho...ate/wallpapers

----------


## pedagogovna

http://logoboom.com.ua/      здесь очень много книг и пособий по развитию речи, и не только. Скачивается без регистрации.

----------


## СМИТТИ

Девчата, загляните на молодорй сайт. Думаю, что найдете много интересного:
http://matveyrybka.ucoz.ru/

----------


## pedagogovna

сайт для коррекционных педагогов , НО пригодится много чего полезного всем дошкольникам - http://www.logolife.ru/

----------


## pedagogovna

http://ejka.ru/blog/razvitie/ сайт Ежка , разности :для детей ,, считалочки для детей, поговорки и пословицы, песенки заклички ,Уроки рисования карандашом для начинающих - как научиться рисовать, учимся вместе,Скороговорки для детей и взрослых - для развития дикции и речи ,Тексты детских песен - из мультфильмов, колыбельные ,Развитие логического мышления, логики и моторики у детей

----------


## pedagogovna

http://www.zavuch.info/metodichka сайт "Завуч инфо"- здесь и для дошкольников много всего. И еще-можно вставлять свои материалы, заказать сертификат на участие(для будущей категории !!!)

----------


## pedagogovna

http://md-zadina.ru/  сайтик об использовании бросового материала и др. ПРИГОДИТСЯ!

----------


## strelka_64

Загляните сюда: http://kracivo.com/forum/9
Клипарт, фоны и много интересного.

----------


## strelka_64

Отрывки из психологических сказок для детей, раскраски, статьи для родителей и многое другое.
http://www.dobrieskazki.ru/rodnoy_yazik.htm

----------


## strelka_64

На необъятных просторах интернета появился новый сайт "ДЕТСАД. RU". Этот сайт станет полезным для воспитателей, нянь, родителей, бабушек и дедушек дошколят. На нем можно найти разработки занятий с детьми, советы детского психолога, педиатра, логопеда.
http://detsadik.my1.ru/

----------


## pedagogovna

сайт http://smol.chudoforum.ru/f17-forum - "Чудо-форум" -здесь инфа для педагогов, родителей.интересно

----------


## pedagogovna

еще нашла сайт(детского сада в Новгороде), на котором есть ежемесячная детская газета "Каркуша" http://www.sudarushka352.edusite.ru/p9aa1.html 
не видела в ссылках такое (вроде не устроила "плагиат")

----------


## pedagogovna

http://angellady-dety.narod.ru/index.html - сайтик, в котором много всего интересного, как то: анимашки- http://angelladydety.getbb.ru/viewtopic.php?f=105&t=378 поделочкиhttp://angelladydety.getbb.ru/viewtopic.php?f=105&t=362 и многое другое...

----------


## strelka_64

Коллеги, не знаю была эта ссылка или нет. Информация дпя детей и родителей. Кое-что можно скачать, только надо регистрироваться   http://vkusnyasha.ru/
А это для тех, кто хочет познакомить ребёнка с православной культурой  http://detprav.ucoz.ru/

----------


## strelka_64

Что-то новенькое, по-моему. Посмотрите, может быть, пригодится.
Дошкольное образование и начальная школа
http://www.e-ypok.ru/preschool_forma...d_grade_school

----------


## leonora_

http://avtobaby.info/content/view/183/55/  Белорусский сайт автомобильно-детской тематики

----------


## choclet

Девочки я хочу изменить текст на отсканированной странице, кто знает как это сделать?Помогите ,пробовала переносить в Microsoft Word Office,удалось вытереть старый текст,но набрать новый на этой же странице не удается

----------


## yfnfif973

> Девочки я хочу изменить текст на отсканированной странице, кто знает как это сделать?Помогите ,пробовала переносить в Microsoft Word Office,удалось вытереть старый текст,но набрать новый на этой же странице не удается


Для распознавания и последующего редактирования текста использую программу FineReader. У меня 10 версия.

----------


## buba_nata

> Девочки я хочу изменить текст на отсканированной странице, кто знает как это сделать?Помогите ,пробовала переносить в Microsoft Word Office,удалось вытереть старый текст,но набрать новый на этой же странице не удается





> Для распознавания и последующего редактирования текста использую программу FineReader. У меня 10 версия.


Так же есть очень много различных конверторов, которые распознают страницы PDF и т.д. в word и наоборот. Просто в поисковике задайте "скачать конвертор из (из какого формата) в  (в какой хотите)"

----------


## yfnfif973

Подскажите, пожалуйста, как сохранять отсканированные страницы в PDF. Я не знала, что это возможно.

----------


## mim3009

И я за помощью. Можно ли на DVD посмотреть презентацию повер пойнт?

----------


## leonora_

> И я за помощью. Можно ли на DVD посмотреть презентацию повер пойнт?


Почитайте здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131074&page=18 Наташа писала.

----------

